# Rapid Application Development



## OmnisUser (Feb 15, 2012)

We are looking for new users in Australia, New Zealand and South East Asia, for our new Product Omnis Studio 5.2.  A developer tool for building cross platform Rich Hybrid Applicatons ie applications that will run on the desktop, netbook environment, tablets and smartphones.  For those of you interested, We are holding a preview and developer training session from 20th March to 22 March 2012.  If you are interested you can register here --> www.dlagroup.com.au.
The tool allows you to connect to any database or webservice, build any application using the Eclipse IDE & Javascript, a familiar design environment.  It's not a tool for building consumer applications but if you are looking to deploy enterprise level applications, this would be of interest to you.  So we hope to see you there.


----------

